# Tempo perso



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2020)

Avete mai pensato a quanto tempo della nostra vita abbiamo perso o gestito, in attesa o con la speranza di essere altrove o di diventare diversi?


----------



## stany (14 Gennaio 2020)

Non penso che tu abbia molto tempo libero....
Quando sei dall'amante vorresti essere dalla moglie...
Quando sei con tua moglie vorresti essere da una delle tue amiche....
Vorresti diventare monogamo?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non penso che tu abbia molto tempo libero....
> Quando sei dall'amante vorresti essere dalla moglie...
> Quando sei con tua moglie vorresti essere da una delle tue amiche....
> Vorresti diventare monogamo?


NOn mi è chiaro cosa ti dà tutte queste certezze riguardo a me.
Smollati un po, la mia era una domanda per voi.
Ma evidentemente non vuoi rispondere e preferisci fare il Simmundfroid de noartri, come al solito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato a quanto tempo della nostra vita abbiamo perso o gestito, in attesa o con la speranza di essere altrove o di diventare diversi?


si, tutte le volte che faccio la coda da qualche parte. Che sia un ufficio e per il traffico


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> NOn mi è chiaro cosa ti dà tutte queste certezze riguardo a me.
> Smollati un po, la mia era una domanda per voi.
> Ma evidentemente non vuoi rispondere e preferisci fare il Simmundfroid de noartri, come al solito.


quanto ti diverti a stare con gli anziani...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato a quanto tempo della nostra vita abbiamo perso o gestito, in attesa o con la speranza di essere altrove o di diventare diversi?


si chiama matrimonio.


----------



## stany (15 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> NOn mi è chiaro cosa ti dà tutte queste certezze riguardo a me.
> Smollati un po, la mia era una domanda per voi.
> Ma evidentemente non vuoi rispondere e preferisci fare il Simmundfroid de noartri, come al solito.


Lo so che rispondere ad una domanda con un'altra domanda non è educato.  Ma tu hai detto "nostra", e allora mi hanno  stupito i tuoi dubbi, il  ripensamento; visto che perentoriamente hai affermato che tutto ciò  che fai nella tua vita sia quasi una missione,tutte scelte consapevoli e gratificanti. E non entro nel merito di ciò!
Erano solo domande.


----------



## stany (15 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quanto ti diverti a stare con gli anziani...


A Sant'Egidio?


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato a quanto tempo della nostra vita abbiamo perso o gestito, in attesa o con la speranza di essere altrove o di diventare diversi?


No.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Lo so che rispondere ad una domanda con un'altra domanda non è educato.  Ma tu hai detto "nostra", e allora mi hanno  stupito i tuoi dubbi, il  ripensamento; visto che perentoriamente hai affermato che tutto ciò  che fai nella tua vita sia quasi una missione,tutte scelte consapevoli e gratificanti. E non entro nel merito di ciò!
> Erano solo domande.


Comprenderai che se anche le mie scelte sono consapevoli e gratificanti, non avere il tele pass ad esempio mi impone di attendere di essere al di la del casello e mi porta via parecchio tempo.
Sarebbe da capire come mai queste domande che mi fai, sembrano quasi voler creare una incrinatura nelle mie convinzioni.
Sembra questo, ma sembra anche un modo per non rispondere o per sembrare superiore, a cosa poi non si capisce bene.
Corretto tu non entri nel merito delle mie scelte, non avendone alcun titolo.
Almeno questo lo hai compreso.


----------



## stany (15 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comprenderai che se anche le mie scelte sono consapevoli e gratificanti, non avere il tele pass ad esempio mi impone di attendere di essere al di la del casello e mi porta via parecchio tempo.
> Sarebbe da capire come mai queste domande che mi fai, sembrano quasi voler creare una incrinatura nelle mie convinzioni.
> Sembra questo, ma sembra anche un modo per non rispondere o per sembrare superiore, a cosa poi non si capisce bene.
> Corretto tu non entri nel merito delle mie scelte, non avendone alcun titolo.
> Almeno questo lo hai compreso.


Infatti...non penso tu sia eterodiretto.

Le tue convinzioni sono tue, appunto; salvo l'idea che mi son fatto leggendoti,non posso sapere se queste, a livello di principii , si rispecchino  nella vita che fai ,oppure se si omologhino  al comportamento istintuale divenendone l'alibi.
Sul rispondere non credo vi sia l'obbligo.

Se è solo per il telepass ,si risolve...
Siccome la discussione è un poco retorica, io ho riposto in modo ironico.

Comunque, chi non vorrebbe cambiare qualcosa, o anche tutto della propria vita?
Chi banalmente non ha avuto la sensazione di perdere tempo (non per la fila alla posta) in merito a scelte che poi hanno condizionato il quotidiano; come un lavoro o un rapporto sentimentale insoddisfacenti e non gratificanti?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...non penso tu sia eterodiretto.
> 
> Le tue convinzioni sono tue, appunto; salvo l'idea che mi son fatto leggendoti,non posso sapere se queste, a livello di principii , si rispecchino  nella vita che fai ,oppure se si omologhino  al comportamento istintuale divenendone l'alibi.
> Sul rispondere non credo vi sia l'obbligo.
> ...


Mamma quanto te la tiri....vedi che hai risposto? Non ci voleva poi molto.


----------



## stany (16 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mamma quanto te la tiri....vedi che hai risposto? Non ci voleva poi molto.


Me la tiro?  Mah!


----------



## alberto15 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato a quanto tempo della nostra vita abbiamo perso o gestito, in attesa o con la speranza di essere altrove o di diventare diversi?


si, quando leggo i tuoi post


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Tempo perso


----------



## stany (17 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si, quando leggo i tuoi post


Ingegnè..... ecchecazzo!


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si, quando leggo i tuoi post


Quindi giusto per capire, leggi i miei post che immagini facciano perdere tempo perché sono miei e continui, nonostante questa tua consapevolezza a leggerli? Ne hai di tempo libero neh?


----------



## alberto15 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi giusto per capire, leggi i miei post che immagini facciano perdere tempo perché sono miei e continui, nonostante questa tua consapevolezza a leggerli? Ne hai di tempo libero neh?


mai quanto te


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mai quanto te


Effettivamente in questo sono stato abile, gli invidiosi la chiamano fortuna, i fautori abilità.
Essendo il datore di lavoro e di reddito di me stesso posso decidere se e quando dedicarmi a produrre lavoro e reddito e quindi se e quando dedicarmi ai diletti virtuali che mi permettono di procurarmi del godimento a volte fisico ed a volte spirituale e nella migliore delle ipotesi entrambi contemporaneamente.
Il matrimonio è una grandissima invenzione, non mi stancherò mai di emanare questo mio pensiero ai così detti single per scelta.
Chissà di chi è stata la scelta.
Buona notte.


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente in questo sono stato abile, gli invidiosi la chiamano fortuna, i fautori abilità.
> Essendo il datore di lavoro e di reddito di me stesso posso decidere se e quando dedicarmi a produrre lavoro e reddito e quindi se e quando dedicarmi ai diletti virtuali che mi permettono di procurarmi del godimento a volte fisico ed a volte spirituale e nella migliore delle ipotesi entrambi contemporaneamente.
> Il matrimonio è una grandissima invenzione, non mi stancherò mai di emanare questo mio pensiero ai così detti single per scelta.
> Chissà di chi è stata la scelta.
> Buona notte.


Ma pinco è sposatissimo ! Crede nel matrimonio e nella famiglia; così tanto che potrebbe averne due .....come Pupo e Vittorio de Sica


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma pinco è sposatissimo ! Crede nel matrimonio e nella famiglia; così tanto che potrebbe averne due .....come Pupo e Vittorio de Sica


Mi stavo giust appunto chiedendo come mai non fossi ancora intervenuto per dire qualche cosa anche qui.
felicemente sposatissimo. 
E tu?


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi stavo giust appunto chiedendo come mai non fossi ancora intervenuto per dire qualche cosa anche qui.
> felicemente sposatissimo.
> E tu?


Come te


----------

